# Bionic Ice Cream



## BionicPornMaker (Aug 21, 2011)

Did development stop with bionic since razr came out? I haven't seen any type of ROM or mod for over a week did developers leave? Just getting scared.. I hope they are just taking some time off for there hard work ?


----------



## Steve6972 (Oct 7, 2011)

There are still developers. And they're still working hard to bring us cool stuff.

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/82-droid-bionic-developer-forum/


----------

